# West Coast Haunters Convention speakers announced



## WCHC (Dec 18, 2009)

A few updates:

WCHC registration is live online.
Speaker schedules will be posted this weekend.
Leonard Pickel is coming!!!!!!
We will have over 25 differnt classes our first year.
We are adding a vendor demo area to the vendors room, this will allow our attendees to have a place to sit and chat, learn form the vendors and if a calss fills up, you can hop on down to the demo arae to see what's up.

I am toying with the idea of a gare sale onSunday afternoon, anyone interested?

Learn more at www.westcoasthauntersconvention.com

Ed


----------

